# 1930's Mead Ranger Autocycle Champion Bike by Schwinn on Ebay



## Mark Mattei (Jan 8, 2020)

*1930's Mead Ranger Autocycle Champion by Schwinn*









						1930’s Ranger Autocycle Bike Crossbar Speedometer Tank Pogo Seat Original Paint  | eBay
					

Pogo seat is re-covered. This bikes is available for local pick up in Chicago. Cycle Smithy. Chicago, IL 60614.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Follow the ebay link for more info and photos.

This is my item. Anybody looking to buy this bike outside of ebay will save 10%. PM me if interested, or call or text me at 773-608-9004.

Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------

